# ältester vater



## scherenschleifer (14. Jan 2004)

ältester vater , wir mussten einen stammbaum anlegen und der wird nun mit allerlei sachen untersucht., bzw sollte untersucht werden .....

kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen und mir sagen, was ich machen muss, was ich falsch mache?!


```
public Person eldestFather() {
int alva=Math.max(getAge(), getFather().eldestFather().getAge());
System.out.println("vater" + alva);
return getFather().eldestFather();
}
```

es liefert 2,od 3x alle alter der väter, aber es soll ja nur 1 mal den aeltesten zurückgeben.


danke


----------



## scherenschleifer (14. Jan 2004)

achja, hab vergessen zu sageb, dass es der älteste vater auf vaters und mutters seite sein soll


----------



## Pulvertoastman (14. Jan 2004)

scherenschleifer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> es liefert 2,od 3x alle alter der väter, aber es soll ja nur 1 mal den aeltesten zurückgeben.
> danke



Das verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Du hast doch nur einen Rückgabewert.
So wie ich das sehe, verwendest du Rekursion. Da wird natürlich in der Rekursion das Alter mehrmals ausgegeben.


----------



## Guest (14. Jan 2004)

ja, es kommt noch eine EmptyPerson klasse( für waisen und witwen abfragen) und eine testklasse (mit der main methode dazu)


----------

